

Desktop Jellyfish Tank on Kickstarter - eande
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1497255984/desktop-jellyfish-tank?ref=category

======
eande
25 times over subscribed not even half way through that tells me this product
offering was missing. Sometimes good ideas don’t need to be so complicated.

